# Wanted: Compact, stylish homes for tv showcase



## kyleung86

We’re BDA (bdacreative.tv), a design and production agency for some of the biggest global TV networks like HBO, NBC Universal, Nickelodeon and BBC Worldwide.

We’re working on a TV series showcasing the most interesting homes in Asia that use limited spaces (500 sq ft or below) stylishly and efficiently. This series will be shown on HGTV* in Asia only. Here is a link to an example of one episode: youtube.com/watch?v=_1Lm4lEdgKw#t=17

If your home (or a home of someone you know) fits the bill, we want to hear about it. Participation involves the following:

- One-day filming (10-12 hours, 5-6 crew, minimal equipment will enter the apartment)
- Available dates for the shoot is 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th April 2015
- On-screen recorded interview with you, the homeowner, and the interior designer (if any)

To submit your home for consideration, send at least three photos of your apartment, the floor plan (if possible), a short bio of the owner(s), the inspiration/motivation behind the apartment’s design, and preferred date of shoot to Kyle Leung at [email protected] bdacreative.tv (no spaces).

Thank you and we look forward to your submission!

*HGTV is a worldwide cable TV network that focuses on homes and lifestyle. It now broadcasts on a separate feed in Asia.


----------

